
Silicon Valley’s Year of Reckoning - mindgam3
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/24/silicon-valleys-reckoning/
======
mindgam3
One of the money quotes for me (emphasis added):

“The tech industry was collectively upset by its proximity to a government and
funding source that blatantly misused its power. Silicon Valley gets most of
its money through SoftBank’s Vision Fund and by proxy the Saudi kingd... the
total invested by the kingdom alone into U.S. startups is far greater than the
total raised by any single VC fund.

 _Did we see a single example of a startup that refused to work with SoftBank
in the aftermath? No. Will we? Probably not. Because Silicon Valley players
are mostly only political and activist when it’s convenient for them_ ”

